# Sniff Sniff



## PhoebeC (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello,

Well yesterday was the first time i was sick, which was horrid and i had what felt like the start of a cold. Which has now taken full hold and i feel sick already today. I dont think ill be going work today if i didnt have to get the bus it would be easyier but that always takes it out of me before i have even started the day.

I think bed and rest is all i can do today. This cold is very annoying


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2010)

Aw! Hope it passes quickly Phoebe, take care of yourself and the little one!


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi  hope the sickness passes soon, take good care x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh dear I had about 4 months of all day sickness I lost about a stone in the process it wasn't a pleasent time. I hope it's just a one off for you it really does drain you. I hope that the bed rest helps with the cold and it shifts quickly xx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 13, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon, I have suffered from a stuffy nose, for the whole of my pregnancy - it is really really annoying, I just want to be able to breath!


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hope you glide through the 'morning sickness' quickly....Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 14, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hope you feel better soon, I have suffered from a stuffy nose, for the whole of my pregnancy - it is really really annoying, I just want to be able to breath!



Its still annoying me but im back in work, Inside my nose is really sore and my eyes keep running. I think it might be alergry to something. It might be because we have the kittens in the bedroom, we never really have our cats in the bed room so there fur isnt really in the room but i think it could be the kittens. They shouldnt have to be in our room anymore so it should go away soon hopefully.
Keep nearly being sick its horrid, bought some loo wipes for in my handbag i hate dirty toilets ill have to wipe before and after haha


----------

